# CRS – Skill transferability factors for Information Technology



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Team,

Please let me know whether "CRS – Skill transferability factors" is applicable for Information Technology Project managers certified as Prince2 Practitioner.

I have master's degree with IELTS 6 band in each.

Br
er.vg


----------



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Team,

Please revert.

Br


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are eligible under what category?:
Determine your eligibility — Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


----------

